# Novice qui vient de recuperer un ibook



## skaalp (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.


Voila mon histoire. Ma femme vient de récuperer deux vieux portables Mac à son travail dont un ibook G4. Il demarre tres bien, mais malheureusemnt il y a un code d'acces dés le démarrage. Comme cet ordi était à un ancien collègue que plus personne ne connait, nous n'avons donc pas les codes...sic... N'y connaissant rien en mac, je voulais savoir comment pouvons nous faire pour essayer de réinitialiser cet accès codé ? Je précise que nous n'avons pas non plus les CD d'instal...sic... Et je ne sais même pas quelle version d'OS est installé sur la machine. Je sais que c'est un X mais je ne sais pas lequel malheureusement.
Si cela peux vous aider au dos du Mac les références suivantes sont inscrites : A1055.

Merci de votre aide à tous !


----------



## twinworld (3 Décembre 2010)

skaalp a dit:


> Je précise que nous n'avons pas non plus les CD d'instal...


ben voilà, c'est ça le hic. Il va falloir acheter des DVD d'installation. Vous en aurez de toute façon besoin une fois ou l'autre pour vous dépanner. 

J'avais un iBook G4. J'étais en 10.4. Mais il faudrait nous donner la configuration de votre ordi. On peut installer 10.5 sur un G4, à condition d'avoir assez de RAM

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3759?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## skaalp (3 Décembre 2010)

Merci de la réponse, mais comment faire pour connaitre la config alors que j'accede pas au bureau du mac... rha !
Ensuite ou puis je me procurer 10.4 ?


----------



## twinworld (4 Décembre 2010)

skaalp a dit:


> Merci de la réponse, mais comment faire pour connaitre la config alors que j'accede pas au bureau du mac... rha !


ben j'espérais que vous saviez ce que vous aviez ramené à la maison.  Peut-être à votre travail, quelqu'un pourra vous renseigner sur la configuration ?



skaalp a dit:


> Ensuite ou puis je me procurer 10.4 ?


Que ce soit pour 10.4 ou 10.5, il faudra l'acheter d'occasion. Vous le trouvez sur des petites annonces, ou alors sur Ebay ou encore Amazon. Si vous achetez un nouvel OS, vérifiez bien dans le descriptif qu'il s'agit d'une version sur un DVD noir. N'achetez surtout pas un DVD gris, il ne serait pas installable sur votre machine.


----------



## skaalp (4 Décembre 2010)

Ok bon  ben merci encore
je vais voir si je trouve tout cela...


----------

